# Season Greetings



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone here. this forum and its members have helped us so much in the last 12 months, providing guidance and advice and sanity throughout the application process.

Wishing you all a very merry Christmas and a safe New Year. 

Xxx

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## DavidHawk (Dec 28, 2013)

Same to You missmontie..!
I am new to this community and feeling very happy here..!
Wising you all a very Happy Ending of this year and a safe coming year..!
Keep enjoying your life..!


----------

